# Another Stirling



## cidrontmg (Oct 26, 2010)

I just put together this gamma type Stirling, no bling as yet, just tested to be working.






Another





This is what she gets to drink





No meths, or other nasty stuff... Strong vodka...
The burner is 30 mm dia. outside thick walled Al tube, 23 mm high with a thick steel bottom pressed in. The wick stands a bit too high, have to cut a few mm away from the tube.
The power piston is graphite, 12 mm dia. and 15 mm stroke. Same stroke as the displacer, which is a very thin walled ali tubing, with ali blocks in the ends pressed in. The glass cylinder is 18.5 mm inside, the displacer is about 17.5 mm, so there´s ample space all around.
There´s a bit of balancing in the flywheel, same as in the power piston wheel, but not enough, she walks a bit on the table. And here she runs (warning - it´s a big file, > 11 MB).
http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab229/cidrontmg/Stirling/?action=view&current=FILE0003.mp4

Or better here
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oymlTfjlusw[/ame]


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 26, 2010)

You need 'bling'? That's a fine looking engine from my standpoint.

'burning vodka'? A pox on thee. ;D


----------

